# Unable to install php5-extention (php5-zip)



## kyryliv (May 17, 2012)

clear Free*BSD* 9.0-RELEASE from ISO 


```
/usr/ports/lang/php5-extention# make
# make
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/bz2.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/calendar.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/ctype.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/curl.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/fileinfo.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/filter.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/ftp.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/gettext.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/hash.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/imap.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/json.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/mysql.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/pdf.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/phar.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/posix.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/session.so - found
===>   php5-extensions-1.7 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/zip.so - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/lib/php/20090626-debug/zip.so in /usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip
===>  Building for php5-zip-5.4.3
/bin/sh /usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I.
 -I/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip -DPHP_ATOM_INC
 -I/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/include -I/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/main
 -I/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main
 -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext
 -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -O0
   -c /usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c -o php_zip.lo
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip -DPHP_ATOM_INC
 -I/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/include -I/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/main
 -I/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main
 -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext
 -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -O0
 -c /usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/php_zip.o
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c:865: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c:907: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c:955: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c: In function 'zm_startup_zip':
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c:2765: error: 'php_zip_get_property_ptr_ptr' undeclared
 (first use in this function)
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c:2765: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only
 once
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c:2765: error: for each function it appears in.)
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c:2768: error: 'php_zip_read_property' undeclared (first use
 in this function)
/usr/ports/archivers/php5-zip/work/php-5.4.3/ext/zip/php_zip.c:2769: error: 'php_zip_has_property' undeclared (first use
 in this function)
*** Error code 1
----------------
```


----------



## kyryliv (May 18, 2012)

*O*riginal source code of php_zip.c:


```
863: /* }}} */
864: 
865: static zval **php_zip_get_property_ptr_ptr(zval *object, zval *member, const zend_literal *key TSRMLS_DC) /* {{{ */
866: {
867: <------>ze_zip_object *obj;

905: /* }}} */
906: 
907: static zval* php_zip_read_property(zval *object, zval *member, int type, const zend_literal *key TSRMLS_DC) /* {{{ */
908: {
909: <------>ze_zip_object *obj;

953: /* }}} */
954: 
955: static int php_zip_has_property(zval *object, zval *member, int type, const zend_literal *key TSRMLS_DC) /* {{{ */
956: {
```


----------

